# need help identifying embroidery font



## maggiemherndon1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I need help identifying this embroidery font/lettering, or finding a similar alternative! thanks so much in advance!

http://imgur.com/gallery/ZVWicU1


----------



## FlashDave (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.whatfontis.com/NMY_Stanzie-JF.font?text=Presley#ct


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont


Identifont - Identify fonts by appearance, find fonts by name


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

First place to look is Wilcom

Looks like Eliza
https://hatchembroidery.com/font-pack-1-script/


----------

